# What is your favorite LOTR qoute?



## S & R Gamgee (Mar 22, 2003)

I was bored so I decided to start a new thred here it is. My fav qoute is said by Pippin, "But what about breakfast?". Now I wanna see what you think. I like that one because it's funny.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 22, 2003)

This should most likely be in the Movies forum.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 23, 2003)

More than half of those arent from the books... and you messed up the _I don't know half of you half as well as I should like..._ quote... I'd have to say that's my favorite though...


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 23, 2003)

I had to vote for Gollum's quote, but I'm sure that I could think of something better from the bookses. I just haven't paid that much attention to the quotes. oh well. Yay Gollum!


----------



## ??? (Mar 23, 2003)

I think that liked "are you firghtened" the best. I don't know why, I just thought that it was cool. I also like the one speech that Bilbo said at his party.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 23, 2003)

I love the "But what about breakfast" quote so much its one of the reasons I watch FOTR over and over again!


----------



## elf boy (Mar 24, 2003)

I voted for the all that is gold does not glitter one. I don't know why I just liked it...


----------



## flame (Mar 25, 2003)

i chose other because u forgot gimlys 

'NOT THE BEARD'. on the bridge of kazad dum


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 25, 2003)

*Best quote*

Definatly :

"the dwarlf breaths so loud we cood have shot him in the dark"
Celeborn

By the way, hi im new,dont hate me...


----------



## flame (Mar 25, 2003)

why should we hate you, welcome.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 25, 2003)

I voted for other. No points for guessing what quote I have in mind.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 29, 2003)

I have 2 favorite quotes:


1. "They are the Nazgul, Ringwraiths, neither living nor dead, they will never stop hunting you".-Aragorn FOTR (MV)

2. "My axe is restless in my hands, give me a row of Orc necks and room to swing",-Gimli TTT (BV)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 29, 2003)

From the book, I'd most definately without a doubt say:


_The Eagles are coming! The Eagles are coming!_ 

It just made me so sad... Probly cuz it was from my favorite chapter and it also came from The Hobbit.


----------



## Ecthelion (Mar 29, 2003)

"I know less than half of you half as well as I should like and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."

That quote is by far the best. Makes me laugh every time, gotta love that expressions of the oother hobbits at the party.


----------



## Idril (Mar 30, 2003)

> "I know less than half of you half as well as I should like and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."



Of the list - this is my fave- not sure if you're being insulted or not


----------



## Rain-King (Apr 9, 2003)

"He stood upon the bridge alone,
and fire and shadow both defied;
His staff was smote upon the stone,
In Kazad Dum his wisdom died"

Just a beautiful use of rhyming, putting into fluent and graceful words what would have been such a raucous untamed moment.


----------



## ShootingStar (Apr 10, 2003)

*my favorite quote*

My favorite quote is said by the beautiful, elusive, and practically-perfect-in-every-wayrolleyes: ) Galadriel:

" In place of the Dark Lord you shall set up a queen! And I shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night! Fair as the Sea and the Sun and the Snow upon the Mountain! Dreadful as the Storm and the Lightning! Stronger than the foundations of the Earth. All shall love me and dispair!"
(This is directly copied from the book.)

I can't believe no one put this one yet!


----------



## Anárion (Apr 13, 2003)

I chose other

I do like the I dont know half of you as id like to know as half of you respect....uhhhh...ok that was messed up totally but whatever that ones cool.

However, I do like this one from the sil

Onen i estel edain, u chebin estel anim, (spelling is horrible, but o well, you cant tell, unless you speak elvish)
Which is to say, I have given my hope to the Dunedain, I have kept no hope for myself.
Dont know why I like that....but I just do. Its said by some old lady in Arnor that was mother to the last king in Gondor(name escapes me)
I think so anyway...

From the movie, my favorite quote would have to be:

"This my friend, is Moria and they call it a mine, a mine!!" Gimili
"Looks more like a tomb...." Boromir

That was a sad part in the movie/book, because Dwarves are cool, and no one likes to see dead dwarves.


----------



## fersganjh (Apr 15, 2003)

this is the greatest quote:
"A wizard is never late, Frodo Baggins. Nor is he early. He arrives precisely when he means to."


----------

